# Booking a trip thru AGR



## Rail Freak (Feb 24, 2009)

I keep getting an error #1101R notice when trying to book thru AGR. What's up with that?


----------



## johnny (Feb 24, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I keep getting an error #1101R notice when trying to book thru AGR. What's up with that?


probably just a software error.. i wonder if they have a contact or bug report form

Their entire system is pretty rickety.. just like amtrak.com

i wish they'd let me at it 

i probably don't have the fill to fight through the redtape to make them fix it tho


----------



## AlanB (Feb 24, 2009)

You have to tell us what kind of trip you're trying to book in order for us to give you an itelligent answer. 

For example, you cannot book trips that include sleepers via the internet, nor can you book a ticket that requires a bus or a change of trains. The online system can only handle a one train, round trip booking.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 24, 2009)

AlanB said:


> You have to tell us what kind of trip you're trying to book in order for us to give you an itelligent answer.
> For example, you cannot book trips that include sleepers via the internet, nor can you book a ticket that requires a bus or a change of trains. The online system can only handle a one train, round trip booking.



SDL-PDX & NOL-PDX June 30

I should read, think & then reply!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 24, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > You have to tell us what kind of trip you're trying to book in order for us to give you an itelligent answer.
> ...


Ok, now I'm really confused. I thought that you posted in the other topic that the agent had already booked SDL-PDX for you. So why are trying to do it on line now?

That said, both of those bookings require changing trains and as I mentioned above, that can't be done via the online system. And you wouldn't be able to book a sleeper at all, only coach if you booked each segment seperately.


----------

